# New Wood Shed



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

My business has been all but completely shut down since last March. Trying to make the best of it and one project I can check off is a wood shed. I'll let it set until spring to give the lumber a chance to dry out a bit and then it will be painted, landscaped & then filled with wood.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!

Hate to hear that about your business.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Hate to hear that about your business.


Thanks. The business will survive and I'm getting some long awaited projects completed at home.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice! Did you buy plans or just sketch up your own?


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Very nice! Did you buy plans or just sketch up your own?


Thanks! Just googled until I found this salt box style that appealed to me. It will hold a little over 3 cords.


----------

